# High Country Excalibur?



## Chako

As some of you may know, I just dug up the old equipment from the garage. My father had a HCA Excalibur. I have tried to find information on the net, especially when it was made, etc...to no avail. The High Country web site does have string length and all the needed measurements to keep it going, but I would like to know a little more about this model.

In the mid 90s, High Country swept through our archery club. They were a very popular bow line back then. Last Monday, when I did a public shoot (I haven't joined this other club yet), there were no HCA bows in evidence. I take it they have gone down in popularity somewhat.

Anyways, this one blew its string over the 12 years it was in deep storage. I just got a new string installed, and inspected everything else. Looks good. Then I bought a new sight and peep sight for it.

Can anyone tell me about this bow? I haven't shot it yet...something I am planning to do this Monday.


----------



## rocklocker2

*i had 3 of them.*

i still have an excaliber in target red and silver.they are fast with those hachet cams and most have a dovetail built into the riser for the sight


----------



## ISO12ring

This is too funny of a post. Just tonight, I was digging around my garage and found my old excalibur. No string on it, so I went to HCA website and downloaded the pdf. (Getting new strings very soon.) I have asked the same questions you did in this post about HCA. First off, their website sucks. There is more information about High Country bows in the produce department in your local grocery store than on that site. I shot my first tourney in 8 yrs two weeks ago, and I got on this site and posed the same questions you asked in this thread. Apparently, they got too big too quick. Customer service went to the gutter and Mathews was born. The Mathews era had begun. HCA has been behind the eight ball ever since. Customer service still sucks and I can't even get a reply to any of my posts on their forum. 

As far as the excalibur goes, very quick bow. Grained out, I think mine was shooting around 300 fps. I actually won the Spring ABA State Shoot 10 yrs or so ago with that bow in BHR. I actually shot 8 up for the tourney. It is probably the best bow I have personally ever owned.


----------



## Chako

Ah so that is what happened to them.

I did visit their forum, and read a few posts....mostly people complaining that nobody from HCA was helping them. I decided to not post there, seeing it as a waste of time. It is why I posted here instead. From what I have seen, there is always a few people who know the info and are willing to share it with another archer.

On a side note the pro shop I took it to were all amazed it had an overdraw. They were like kids all over it, examining a museum piece lol. Hmmm. Come to think of it, I didn't see any overdraws present either on Public Night.


----------



## tracy bullock

Great bow.And yes back in the mid to late 90's they were the sh*t.If you need Draw moduals for it let me know I've got several sets.If aver dicide to get rid of it let me know.


----------



## Chako

Thank you Tracy. Now I can't wait to shoot it this Monday. I also have a few modules and an extra set of limbs for it. That was a very kind offer on your part. It is my late fathers...so it has sentimental value.


----------



## dxtbowhuntersj

i had to have one when they got popular. but didn't want to pay the price at the time which was probably 400 bucks. so when my neighbor wanted to sell the one he won at a shoot, i jumped on it for 200. i loved it. killed my first bow deer with it. i am on my second mathews since it. and would love to have it back. great find though.


----------



## Chako

I got the chance to shoot the bow the other night. Still a little speed demon for its age. This one is a keeper. I didn't have a chrono, but the arrow impact was louder than most of the other archers out that night.


----------



## riverrat70

I used to have a Excalibur and 2 Machined Supreme bows from HCA they where a pretty good bow for their time.


----------



## ike_osu

I have shot HCA bows for 15 years. I have never been without at least one of them. I did have an excalibur and it was a very good bow. I killed alot of deer with it. I have an Iron Mace now and I love it. 
I have it from a reliable source that HCA is closing down. I am in the metal fab business and one of my contacts that also hunts told me HCA was selling all of their CNC machines. Maybe they are upgrading but he seems to think they are shutting the doors.


----------



## yotedog

My dad has a excalibur like the other posts say they were a fast little bow in thier time I used to shoot it a little and I really liked it I have been trying to talk him in to getting it back out but no luck yet.


----------



## bratlabs

I still have my Excalibur too, I think I bought it in '94 or '95. It has a black riser and camo limbs with the HC overdraw. I still shoot it every now and then. I chrono'd it a couple weeks ago and if I remember right, it shot a 392 grain arrow in the high 280's.


----------



## s.a.w.

nice bow !


----------



## sawtoothscream

my little brother just got one from my uncles friend. its a nice bow. i was shooting it and grouping really good with it. and i noticed his shooting got alot better. i hate the grip but other wise its really nice for an older bow.


----------



## jgean

I have a Machined Supreme! My favorite bow of all time. I bought it the first year they came out.


----------



## JeffB

They were HCA's first 6061 Mach Alum riser bow and it came out for the 1994 model year. They had the Ultra Extreme out before that, but the 7075 risers were brittle and they had alot failures with that bow-saw one bust in half at full draw (customer's new bow) and it was NOT pretty.

Excalibur came in the 16" straight limbs, the 16" lam recurve limbs, and 17 1/2" lam recurve limb version (XL) which didn't have the snap of the straight limb model, but man what a smooth draw and a pretty bow (and had about another 5/8" of brace height). I had one of each limb style and eventually "inherited" another black riser camo straight limb version from 1995. In 1994 had originally ordered an "elite" series w/ the 16" recurve limbs which at the time was camo bow with upgraded camo dipped cams/modules/cableguard, camo dipped sight, camo dipped quiver, camo dipped carbofast stabilizer, and some other junk. Being it was a lefty, I gave up after 9 months of not receiving it and just bought the XL instead (17.5" recurves) to go with my 16" recurve version. Later I got the two straight limb models.

I was on the HCA shop-shooter staff, and at the two shops I helped out at over the years we sold a pile of Excaliburs, but I never shot the Excaliburs nearly as well as the Extreme/Supreme (cast risers), or the Machined Supreme and Force Supremes. I recall there being a lot of cam bushing wear on them because of the cable angle. 38" was pretty short back in 1994- and the lower cableguard did not work well.

Neat bows for the time though- VERY big seller!


----------



## smitz8500

In the mid 90s I got started into archery with the HCA Safari that had 80 lb limbs..(monsters)
I then moved to the excalibur and fell in love. It is true that the cams axles will egg out the bushings pretty fast. The pro shop always told me that I was holding the bow wrong which was BS. I got married had 2 kids then divorced over the 98 to 06 era and the bow sat the entire time. Last fall I drug it out and started shooting again.
New cam bushings, strings and limbs have been installed and the damn thing shoots better than it ever had. I still look up at the top cam every time I draw waiting for the single "click" noise that says the bushing is wearing... Im considering buying a hoyt katera but I hate to shoot anything but my HCA. I will never sell this one for sure


----------



## GRM

I just retired my '94 HCA Phantom 2 last year and it was a killing machine.


----------



## themanrlm

*need parts*

Hi Tracy, just dug out my old excaliber, want to set it up for my son. He needs a shorter draw, do u still have modules need 26, 27 or 28. Also Tracy or any one else, do u have any extra parts for it. Thanks Randy By the way great forum


----------



## themanrlm

*sorry guys*

Does any one know where I can get a manual for serviceing the excaliber such as changing modules, cables, string, ect. The number on the bow is 0103796rs. thanks again.:embara:


----------



## Kentuckeboy76

I don't have much info to help ya out but I just had to post something here with the conversation dealing with HCA. My first bow was HCA Sniper about 91-92. I loved that thing. Yeah not much info at HCA website on older equipment.


----------



## buckhntr16

up until last year i was still hunting with my excaliber.i had mine set at 58#and a 323 grain shaft shot 294 fps .no bad for a bow from the mid 90s.i got rid of it because i got tired of putting it back in time


----------



## sawtoothscream

my little bro just bought one. wprks great. draws pretty smooth, good speed, holds stteady. not to bad for an old bow. the wall sucks on it but o well he shoots it good


----------



## subconsciously

Man that bow is wrong handed!!:wink:

Just keep you some cam bushing handy. These bow would get some bad cam lean with those hatchet cams....replaced a many of them.


----------



## BoMaestro

subconsciously said:


> Man that bow is wrong handed!!:wink:
> 
> Just keep you some cam bushing handy. These bow would get some bad cam lean with those hatchet cams....replaced a many of them.


I had completely forgotten about those cam bushings. I had an Excaliber in the mid 90's, it was fast and shot real well. Actually finished 5th at the ASA federation nationals OPen A shooting one of those, way back when. But, they eat up cam bushings if you shoot them much. I shot ALOT back then and replaced bushings about once a month:mg: I actually may still have some. If you need some let me know and I'll see if I can dig'em out


----------



## B.Hunter

*HCA bushing*

BoMaestro, do you still have cam bushings? I'd be interested in a few.


----------



## wraith8

I've got a Skyforce that I bought in '99 that I still hunt with. Since it's got the hatchet cams also, I'll have to check on the cam lean issue. 
I recently realized I probably should have gotten a manual of some sort with it and would love to find a copy of the owners manual since I'm getting the itch to tinker with it. I'm sure someone, somewhere has one that could be copied. I recently posted this same request on the HCA forums and some dealer checked with them for me only to say that no pic's were available anymore, but that mods were still available, and he did give me the brace and ATA numbers for the 2 versions. With that, my only hope of getting any more tech info on the bow other than from the string chart is probably on here.


----------



## goatranch

Amazing. when I too was getting into archery back in the 90's EVERYONE at our 3D range shot HCA. There I was with my used Jennings Carbon Extreme.

One guy there owned a ton of HCA bows. I'll bet 5 or 6 of them. Bet he still has them as he NEVER sells or trades ANYTHING!! Yeah...they were the $h1t back then over draws and all.


----------



## High_Speed

Can anyone tell me the ata length on this Excalibur that was pictured in this thread? I'm curious, because a buddy owns one and was telling me the other day that he thought it was a short ata, like 31 inches or something. Of course....I don't think he actually measured it himself....


----------



## Big Country

High_Speed said:


> Can anyone tell me the ata length on this Excalibur that was pictured in this thread? I'm curious, because a buddy owns one and was telling me the other day that he thought it was a short ata, like 31 inches or something. Of course....I don't think he actually measured it himself....


I cannot see the pictures, but if the bow has 16" straight limbs(and this was by far the most common model)the axle to axle should be in the 36.5"-37.0" range. Exact axle to axle is not very important on the old twin cams. I have shot them at many different axle to axle and brace height configurations looking for more speed and shootability.

The Excalibur was a very short axle to axle bow for 1994......we called them zulu sticks back then.

BTW, I shot my best 3-d rounds of my life with excaliburs, and even several mid 590`s on double Vegas rounds. The bow will shoot!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## SlatecreekB/H

The axle to axle on mine was 31 3/4. I'm not sure if that was factory specs or not but i liked to preload the limbs a tad more. I still have mine and your right about those axle bushings wearing out quick. years ago i found a guy making the same cams but with bearings. gained me 18pfs. I modified mine one step farther and machined a mount to install a carbon cable gaurd above the arrow rest to take out some cam lean. made a big difference. I think it even quieted the bow some. I hunted with mine for 12 years before retiring it. killed alot of game with it. Does anyone know the string and cable lengths on an excalibur? I would'nt mind shooting it again someday. thanks.


----------



## PCL2FLY

*Still have mine!*

I ran across your deal here and had to sign up just say that I still have mine and it is as perfect as the day I bought it in 1998! I have killed so many deer, grouse, squirrrels, and other game with it, I can't even imagine parting with it.

I have thought of going to another bow, but every year that I put an arrow clean through a deer, I just don't see the need to retire this one yet.

As long as you maintain your equipment, quality equipment will outlast the the flashey stuff every time. I still can kill deer with the Bear recurve I learned to shoot on in 1981 and it is in mint condition.

String it up and let 'em fly!


----------



## jrb1958

*I still hunt with mine*

I have a high country excalibur purchased in 1995, Shoots as good as it ever has and I hunt with it year round. I probably shoot a minimum of a hundred arrows a week and sometimes a lot more. I have had to update my sights etc. new strings every year or two. I shoot tight groups at 10 to 30 yards and kill zone at 40 yds. Wouldn't trade it for the world. Pass through shots on almost every kill. I even took it Bear hunting in Quebec last week. No luck but not cause of the bow.


----------



## birddawg

I know where one is brand new never been shoot red in color original string and cables like I said brand new! Crazy!


----------



## arlowe13

I have one for sale in the classifieds!


----------



## NJbowshootr

I am shooting a "94" HCA Excalibur. I also have a HCA Royal Hunter, it has the same cast riser as the Supreme... but the Royal Hunter has recurve limbs. I have my Royal Hunter on craigslist, I may keep it and just use it for small game. I still have the overdraws for both bows!


----------



## grandpadean

I have a 1996 HC Excalibur and would like to have some cam bushings for it if anyone has them. Just got this used and thought it would be a good bow to shoot with my wife in field target shooting. Best to everyone. 
PS How about them Packers Go Pac


----------



## redboyd7

I was looking for archery patents on google a few weeks back and I came across a lawsuit against high country for a patent infrengement. This lawsuit had a Dec 2011 date on it. So High Country could be in big trouble which was alluded to in a previous post. Too bad, they really started with a bang with a great bow.


----------



## Laudon921

Hey im needing one of those draw moduals, mine is set on 29" i need 27"


----------



## grandpadean

I got my moduals from Tabes Archery in Shawnee OK. 405-275-6633. I don't know if they have any more but you can ask they were very nice. I want to save the ones I have so if I sale my bow I can offer the different draw lengths with it. Best to you Dean


----------



## eaglecaps

My brother in law shot those bows for years and always swore by em. I never got one but wanted one of the carbon ones they made.


----------



## Put it Going

My first high end bow was the HCA Excalibur and this is very ironic, i bought it at the only sport shop in Sault Ste Marie, MI. It was the bow to have in the mid 90s and was a real shooter. i just spent an hour on the phone with a pro ship in NE WI where i live now and he just started handling HCAs and is very impressed with the model which i believe is called the A-10. Super fast and scary fast when shooting the HCA arrows. Your post brought back great memories.


----------



## The Hood

learned to shoot with a Excalibur XL, them hatchet cams were hard to handle but once you learned how, you could shoot any bow


----------



## Armyav8er74

I still have my HC extreme​ from 1994 or 1995. It has the original string and been stored in the garage. I was told not worth the money for new strings and cables. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Archerbruce

This thread is 10 years old. 
But since some one brought it back up, I still have 2 Excalibur's in my basement.
One is camo, the other is anodized Red, but the red has faded a bit and now looks pinkish. 
I use to shoot this bow when I first got into 3D. I was shooting 27 1/2" draw then, and it was shooting a blazing 312 fps. 
That was a long time ago, way before I learned that I only have a 26" draw". :set1_rolf2:


----------



## comprar

I didn't have a chrono, but the arrow impact was louder than most of the other archers out that night.


----------



## billybarool

I had one with a black riser back in the 90's. It was a heck of a 3D/Hunting bow. Thing was as fast as grease lightning!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

